# [e17] J'arrive pas à installer la 0.17, on me propose 0.16.8

## raynox

Salut,

Je souhaiterai installer e17 mais il m'installe enlightenment-0.16.8.6 surement que la version 0.17 n'est pas en stable mais comment l'ajouter?

Je suis en 64bits

Merci

PS : j'ai suivi ça http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Enlightenment_DR17 (et d'autres)

----------

## titoucha

Rajoute ** à chaque ligne des paquets que tu démasque pour e17.

Par exemple x11-wm/enlightenment -* **

----------

## raynox

oki merci, j'essaye ca des que je peux car la j'installe firefox

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste pour info, tu peux également utiliser l'overlay enlightenment pour l'install   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *raynox wrote:*   

> j'ai suivi ça http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Enlightenment_DR17 (et d'autres)

 

Je ne l'ai jamais installé mais à première vue il semblerait que le tuto aurait besoin d'être révisé.

En effet :

- l'arbre portage "officiel" ne contient pas de version >0.16.8.8, même masquée;

- Dans l'overlay "enlightenment", l'ebuild est appellé e-9999.ebuild et non enlightenment-trucmuche.ebuild ! 

Cela explique pourquoi tu obtiens toujours la version  0.16.* ...

(@titoucha : désolé mais j'ai bien peur que, justement, ton exemple ne soit pas pertinent !  :Wink:  )

----------

## geekounet

Suit ça : http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

arf ! mdr   :Razz: 

suite au sync de layman, j'ai "perdu" 3 overlays   

```
[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/e-0.16.999.037  USE="doc nls pam" 31,109 kB [2]
```

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (@titoucha : désolé mais j'ai bien peur que, justement, ton exemple ne soit pas pertinent !  )

 

Il existe une version enlightenment **0.16.9999 dans l'arbre je suppose que c'est une version cvs de la 17 enfin cette numérotation est étrange.

----------

## raynox

la 16.9999 a mon avis c'est celle juste avant la 17? Sinon plus rien a comprendre dans la numérotation des versions

Je vais essayer le lien de geekounet, j'etais tombé sur à peu pres le meme tuto ici : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_e17

Bon je vais continuer, merci

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> l existe une version enlightenment **0.16.9999 dans l'arbre je suppose que c'est une version cvs de la 17 enfin cette numérotation est étrange.

 

Arf oui, tu as raison : elle m'avait échappée celle-là !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## raynox

Salut,

Bon maintenant c'est ok mais lorsque j'installe le paquet il me dit qu'il faut le USE avec "png" donc comme je le met pas dans le make.conf j'ai donc decidé de le mettre dans le package.use comme cela :

```

x11-wm/e png

```

C'est bon? car il me demande encore le USE avec png

----------

## yoyo

Le USEflag "png", il le demande, mais sur quel paquet ? Je ne suis pas certain que x11/e est un USEflag "png" ...

Pourquoi ne pas le mettre dans ton make.conf ?? A priori, s'il est placé sur un paquet tu auras les libs installés. Dès lors, pourquoi ne pas en profiter ?

Enjoy !

----------

## raynox

Ouais ben je vais l'ajouter au make, sinon j'ai trouvé c'est dans /etc/portage/package.keywords 

Sinon c'est bien e-9999 qui demande le paquet, j'ai ajouté le "png" au make.conf et il me demande encore   :Crying or Very sad: 

Merci   :Smile: 

Edit: ah non c'est evas, bon je le recompile et je reteste, oups

----------

## raynox

Bon je les installe j'ai toujours une interface toute détruite sans image bon, je vais mettre gnome c'est plus simple

----------

## raynox

En fait, il l'installe mais dans /etc/X11/Sessions/ y a pas de e17 ou enlightenment donc celui que j'execute c'était celui de la 0.16.8.

Je les desinstalle j'ai reinstalle la 17 et j'ai rien dans /etc/X11/Sessions/.

C'est barbant

----------

## math_roc

ce n'est pas e qui a beoin du flags png, c evas ou imlib2 (me souviens plus).

par contre c'est au moment ou e est emergé qu'il se rend compte qu'il manquai le use 'png', du coup, c'est à ce moment qu'il le dit.

donc, une fois que tu as mis png dans make.conf, tente un 

emerge world -uDN

 et ensuite 

emerge e -uDN

----------

## raynox

Bon ok je fais un world alors et apres je reste, bon je pense pas que c'est ce probleme car je les recompilé et apres il m'a compile e17 mais j'ai des executables mais rien pour executer au lancement du startx

----------

## raynox

Dans /etc/X11/Sessions/ j'ai toujours pas d'executable pour e17....   :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

(ça ne sert à rien de faire plusieurs posts consécutifs : tu peux toujours éditer ton dernier post !  :Wink: )

Bon, je viens de faire une tentative rapide "méthode geekounet", snapshot périodique, avec un x32 et chez moi ça plante sur x11-libs/evas-0.9.9.037.

Pas trop envie d'investiguer plus loin (les CVS, faut être motivé et avoir le temps pour les maîtriser ...) mais tu es sûr que toutes tes compils se sont bien déroulées ?

Pour ce qui est du png, je plussoye les autres : c'est un truc universel (comme le gif - OuiBonJeSors  :Wink:   ) et il faut donc l'activer globalement dans le make.conf !

----------

